# Bad smell



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Well, a few days ago I was stressing about my puppy's aggressive behaviour. He must have heard me as he has improved so much - took your advice re what to do with my kids & now keep them away from him when he is excited & full of energy which is when he bites, growls & jumps/lunges. When he's tired out & sleepy, he sits on their knee with just a couple of nibbles. They love cuddling him then - it's just me who has to deal with the wild beast while everyone gets all the snuggly bits. Feel so much better thanks.
However, I now have another problem - I can't stand his smell. I have bathed him 3 times since we got him 2 wks ago using mild pup shampoo & have now bought a dog body spray. However it just seems to be getting worse. I don't know if I've just become more aware of it (I've always had a bit of a sensitive nose!) & I really can't stand it. What can I do to make him smell a bit sweeter?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi, could it be his anal glands? Is it a fishy smell and does he scoot his bum along the carpet?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Puppies sometimes do have a horrible smell - one of mine did. It did take quite a few weeks and quite a few washes to get rid of it. I think it may just be a build up of when the puppies wee on each other.


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

Check inside his ear, is the smell is coming from his ears you need to get separate cleaning stuff.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

The smell sounds like it might be an infection. Mine are pretty sweet smelling usually unless they have rolled in fox poo or Bonnie sometimes gets in the way when Dexter cocks his leg.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Can you describe the smell?


----------

